# Attachment



## Milly28 (Jun 6, 2013)

How do you know if your children are forming good attachments to you and what things can you do to help encourage attachments.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi, this thread should give you some good pointers. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323870.0

X


----------



## Milly28 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry about my short post - was in a rush. I hope it's helped you but you know where we are if you have specific concerns. The knowledge on this board from users is fab x


----------

